# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Our Brave Men in Blue Serve and Protect

## DonGlock26

> Staten Island cops save man from overdose with nasal spray ahead of citywide rollout
> 
> 
> The cops gave the 29-year-old man dying of an overdose naloxone, making him the sixth in the city to be rescued by officers administering the lifesaving drug. Some cops in the borough had been carrying it during a pilot program and it is expected to be rolled out to about two-thirds of city police officers in the coming weeks.
> 
> 
> BY THOMAS TRACY    NEW YORK DAILY NEWS Sunday, June 1, 2014, 10:12 AM
> 
> 
> ...



Another life saved.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Flagler County cops save raccoon with peanut butter jar stuck on head*Author: Michelle Dendy, ClickOrlando.com Web Editor, mdendy@clickorlando.com
> Published On: Jun 13 2014 02:06:52 PM EDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAGLER BEACH, Fla. -
> Flagler County authorities rescued a raccoon that was found in a tree with a plastic peanut butter container stuck on his head.
> 
> ...



That was nice of them.

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Parsippany cops save choking infant at Route 46 Applebee's*June 05, 2014 
> 
> PARSIPPANY  The quick response by two police officers helped save the life of a 1-year-old boy who was choking on food at an Applebee's restaurant on Route 46 Saturday afternoon, police said.Parsippany police_File photo_ 
> Patrol Officers Awilda Curving and Jeffrey Papienuk responded to the Applebees at 12:39 p.m. to investigate a report of a choking infant, police said in a news release. Parsippany Community Relations Officer Early Kinsey told NJ.com that *Curving arrived at the scene one minute and 16 seconds after the call was dispatched*.
> 
> When Curving arrived at the restaurant, she found the boy was not breathing and had turned blue, so she immediately began performing the Heimlich manuever, police said.
> 
> 
> With the third thrust, she was able to dislodge the food that was blocking the boy's airway, police said.
> ...



Awesome response time!! I'm sure the parents were very pleased with the police service and dedication.

----------

Sheldonna (06-19-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

*[FULL] Chilling Dashcam and 911 Audio of Pitbull Attack on Girl*




Wow, what a great job by the police officers and dispatchers. They saved her life.





> *Pit Bulls Rip Out 6-Year-Old Girls Tongue In Attack*June 16, 2014 4:19 PM
> 
> 
> *CINCINNATI, OHIO (CBS Cleveland)*  Two pit bulls were killed after they ripped out a 6-year-old girls tongue in a vicious attack.
> Roughly eleven days ago, Zainabou Drame was slammed to the sidewalk by the dogs who then tore at her face. The dogs severed her tongue before they were killed by Cincinnati Police officers who responded to the scene.
> The little girl had been outside playing with some kids in the neighborhood the day of the attack.
> She came into the house to get a drink and cool off, Leslie McElrath Jr., her grandfather, toldCincinnati.com. She told my daughter she was going to stay inside. Then a little girl knocked on the door and asked if Zaina could come out and play. Out she went. Then it happened. Two big pit bulls got out from a broken fence up the street.
> McElrath continued on by describing the gruesome attack that his granddaughter endured.
> The pit bulls got Zaina because she was the smallest of the kids, like the jackals do with the herds on Wild Kingdom, he said. One dog grabbed her face and literally tore it off. The other one pulled her mouth off. That hurt her tear duct. Theyve fixed that, and they reattached her face. (The dogs) broke her jaw, too. The doctors worked on that. They repaired her chin and changed the trach tube in her esophagus.
> ...

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Carver Police Officer Dives Deep to Save Dog Submerged in Car*
> 
> 
> By Chris CaesarBoston.com StaffJUNE 8, 2014 12:05 PM
> 
> 
> Dogs may be man’s best friend, but it’s not always just a one-way street.
> Carver Police Officer David Harriman is racking up the accolades as an Internet hero this weekend, after diving under eight feet of murky water to save a dog trapped in a submerged car Saturday.
> 
> ...



What a great cop!!

----------


## DonGlock26

> Tuesday, June 17, 2014 | Posted: 11:11 a.m. Tuesday, June 17, 2014
> 
> *Police save wheelchair-bound man trapped by flood waters**SHELBY, N.C. * 
> Shelby police saved a wheelchair-bound man trapped in a basement by flood waters Monday night.
> 
> *Charles Cochran said he thought he might die Monday night if not for those officers.*
> 
> Cochran said knew that it was raining outside, but he didn't know water building up right behind a door.
> 
> ...


That's what they do, Charles. They save lives and protect society.

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Birdsboro police officers save the life of 15-year-old girl*
> 
> Tuesday June 10, 2014 12:01 AM
> *By Josh Francis * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that's amazing. Well done officers!!  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Calypso Jones

thread merge notice @Trinnity @OceanloverOH

Police Officers' good deeds.

Protect and Serve

----------

Trinnity (06-19-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Police save Dog Found Hanged and Arrest Abusers* 
> 
> June 3, 2014
> 
> On May 29, 2014, police officers from Linares, Spain, saved the life of an innocent dog that almost died at the hands of two animal abusers. The criminals planned to hang the innocent animal from a mining shaft.
> 
> The dog was saved thanks to local residents who contacted authorities when they noticed something out of the ordinary close to the mining shaft. The area is accessible on foot or bicycle, but on that day, there was a car parked nearby.
> 
> *When authorities received the phone call, two police officers patrolling the area were dispatched to the location. When they arrived, they found two 30-years-old men watching the animal suffer, while this was tied by its neck with rope and dangled from the top of the shaft.
> ...



When the citizens are unwilling to stand up to protect the weak and defenseless, they call those who will.

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Police Save Drowning Man Whom They Were Trying To Arrest*
> 
> 
> *June 8, 2014
> 
> *FORT WAYNE, Ind. (21Alive) – Fort Wayne Police rescue a man from drowning whom they were trying to arrest.
> Police say just after 12 a.m. Sunday, they were searching for a suspect who ran into the woods near Covington and Dickey Roads.
> Officers found the man and yelled at him to stop, but the suspect jumped into a pond to escape.
> 
> ...


That was pretty kind of him. He could have just called the fire dept.

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Arizona police arrest man for shooting at the moon
> *
> 
> *PHOENIX* Wed Jun 11, 2014 4:09pm EDT
> 
> 
> (Reuters) - A marijuana smoker was arrested in Arizona after shooting at the moon with a handgun and wrestling with officers who were called by his girlfriend to subdue him, authorities said on Wednesday.
> Police went to a home in Prescott Valley, about 85 miles north of Phoenix, late last Friday where the woman told them her partner had fired several shots into the air after telling her and her teenage son he had seen Halley's Comet.
> 
> ...



 :Geez:

----------


## DonGlock26

> *D.C. police arrest youth in attack on Metropolitan Branch Trail in Northeast*BY PETER HERMANN AND KEITH ALEXANDER June 17 
> District police arrested a 14-year-old boy Tuesday in connection with anattack and attempted sexual assault Monday afternoon along the Metropolitan Branch Trail in Northeast Washington.
> The youth was charged as a juvenile with robbery and assault with intent to commit first-degree sexual abuse. Police did not detail what led them to the young suspect.
> The attack occurred about noon Monday in the 1800 block of 4th Street NE. Police said the youth tried to sexually assault the victim, but was not successful. He fled on a dark-colored bicycle.
> The youth had the womans cell phone when he was arrested, authorities said. In a court hearing, a judge ordered him to be held in custody. He was previously charged in another assault, and is pending trial on that charge.
> Mondays incident was the most recent assault on the bicycle trail, which has been beset by sporadic attacks in recent years. Last October, a charter-school teacher walking on the trail in Northeast was beaten and robbed by a large group of assailants. The 50-year-old man was taken to a hospital with severe injuries.
> 
> And in June 2013, a bicyclist in his 30s was severely beaten by as many as 15 youths on the trail, which runs through the District from Union Station to Silver Spring.
> This story has been updated.
> ...




One less predatory citizen on the streets of America.

_

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Police Arrest Man as He Flees Stabbing Scene*Sunday, Jun 15, 2014  |  Updated 8:29 PM
> 
> 
> Prince George's County Police have arrested a man for a murder in Glenarden, Maryland Saturday night.
> At about 9 p.m. Saturday, police were called to the 7900 block of Johnson Avenue for the report of a stabbing. When they arrived, they spotted a man who matched the suspect's description running from the area, and arrested him.
> Not far away, patrol officers found the victim suffering from apparent stab wounds. He was rushed to a hospital, where he died a short time later. A knife was also recovered nearby.
> The victim is 26-year-old Terrell Maurice Burton of 10th Street in Northwest Washington. The suspect is 37-year-old Jahwil Sheard of the 8800 block of Sterling Street in Landover; he is charged with first degree murder and being held without bond.
> Police said a preliminary investigation suggests the suspect stabbed the victim during an argument.
> 
> http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/lo...263226311.html




Now, this man can stand trial for murder.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Police Arrest Three People Outside Taylor Swift's Beach House
> 
> 
> 6:36 AM PDT 6/18/2014 by The Associated Press
> 
> 
> The Connecticut residents were charged with misdemeanor breach of peace after throwing beer bottles and shouting expletives at guards outside Swift's Rhode Island home.
> 
> 
> ...



Some people need to find better things to do with their time......

----------


## fyrenza

This is one of those truisms that is SO simple :

What goes up?  Must come down.

I was semi-horrified the first time I learned about what happens to bullets that you shoot into the air,
but it was one of those things that I just never connected the dots about.

The dude's pretty lucky that he wasn't charged with armed assault or attempted manslaughter,

but this is one of the many reasons that responsible gun ownership SHOULD involve some education.

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Sandra Bullock's Home Burglarized; Police Arrest Suspected Thief*
> 
> 
> 06/09/2014
> 
> LOS ANGELES (AP) — Police say they arrested a burglar at the Los Angeles home of Sandra Bullock while the actress was there, but she wasn't harmed.
> Los Angeles police spokeswoman Nuria Vanegas says officers responded to the call of a prowler around 6:30 a.m. Sunday and arrested 39-year-old Joshua Corbett on suspicion of residential burglary.
> 
> A phone message left for Bullock's publicist Cheryl Maisel (mye-ZELL') wasn't immediately returned. But she acknowledged the burglary for People magazine and said Bullock is "unharmed and fine."
> ...


Stalker?  :Dontknow:

----------


## Calypso Jones

I don't know what is going on here but I do not like to see this many threads on good cops vs bad cops.  I'm gonna be merging them.  Guys.  come on. PLEASE.    Someone looking in here are gonna think we are a LE site.  PLEASE!!

I do not like to see or read about the mistreatment of animals by ANYONE.

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Police Arrest Suspect in Belgium Jewish Museum Killings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police arrested a man suspected of killing three people in last week's shooting at the Jewish Museum of Belgium on Sunday.
> 
> Mehdi Nemmouche, 29, was arrested after he arrived in the southeastern French city of Marseille on a bus from Amsterdam. Nemmouche, a Frenchman, previously went to Syria some time last year, according to reports. Hundreds of European radicals are fighting in the country against Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, and there are fears that they could launch attacks in their home countries, the _Associated Press_ reported.
> 
> ...



Nice catch!!

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Edison police arrest man trying to sell 2 sawed-off shotguns, ammo & drugs*June 18, 2014
> 
> 
> EDISON  A Warren County man is in the Middlesex County jail, charged with trying to sell two sawed-off shotguns in the parking lot of a convenience store on Talmadge Road in Edison Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Timothy Troutman, 54, of Oxford, was charged with possession of a sawed-off shotgun, possession of a firearm during the course of committing a drug offense, possession of prohibited weapons, distribution of marijuana and resisting arrest, according to Edison police.
> 
> 
> ...



What a dummy.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Police arrest 2 after multiple car break-ins in Dearborn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted: Jun 06, 2014 11:13 PM EDT
> Updated: Jun 06, 2014 11:13 PM EDT
> 
> 
> ...



Great team work between the community and the police.

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Police arrest two shooting suspects in Watsonville*
> 
> 
> 
>   06/10/2014
> 
> 
> *WATSONVILLE >>* Police have arrested suspects in two recent potentially gang-related shootings in the same neighborhood that targeted the same man.
> Henry Daniel Lopez-Garcia, 21, and Alejandro Lopez Delgadillo, 28, both of Watsonville, were arrested Monday morning and are each being held on suspicion of attempted murder in lieu of $250,000 bail. Lopez-Garcia was picked up on the 600 block of Oregon Street shortly after 8 a.m., and Delgadillo near West Beach Street and Industrial Road just before 9 a.m., according to jail records.
> ...


Throw away the key already!

----------


## DonGlock26

Nice job! One less Pal Terrorist.

----------

Devil505 (08-04-2014),LongTermGuy (08-04-2014),Pernicious (08-04-2014),Sheldonna (08-04-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

*Border Police Officer Thwarts Terror Attack*






> *Border Police stop suspected bombing attack during arrest at West Bank checkpoint*                              By BEN HARTMAN 
>                                       LAST UPDATED: 07/28/2014 04:24                 
> 
> http://www.jpost.com/Operation-Prote...ar-Ilit-369046



Wow, that cop was determined to stop that terrorist piece of shit.

----------

Sheldonna (08-04-2014)

----------


## Matt

Good work on his part.

----------

DonGlock26 (08-04-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> Nice job! One less Pal Terrorist.


`Couple more shots for good measure...

----------


## DonGlock26

> `Couple more shots for good measure...


They should just go for the head, when it comes to terrorists.

----------


## Devil505

> They should just go for the head, when it comes to terrorists.


That's a tiny target!...Get it? lol

----------

DonGlock26 (08-05-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> *ARMED GUARDS WITH AR-15′s Save North St. Louis Businesses From Looters*
> 
> *Posted by Jim Hoft on Monday, August 11, 2014, 2:25 PM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night several businesses in Ferguson, Dellwood and North County were looted and torched following the death of 18 year-old Michael Brown.
> 
> ...



Looters understand that armed property owners mean business.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-12-2014),LongTermGuy (08-12-2014),Old Ridge Runner (08-12-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*`Korean*-men-defending-Koreatown-during-the-1992-LA-riot`

----------

DonGlock26 (08-12-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Gonna see more and more of this.

----------

DonGlock26 (08-12-2014)

----------


## Katzndogz

The news isn't carrying much.   There's a man on another board that I go to that lives near Ferguson who posts what's going on.  If it wasn't for people posting what's happening no one would know.  

Last night on O'Reilly the mayor of Ferguson was about to disclose a warning involving St. Louis.  O'Reilly cut him off.   Probably because it would have caused thousands of people to descend on St. Louis for more looting.  Since the St. Louis mall was attacked, the warning was correct.

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2014...l-on-lockdown/

----------

DonGlock26 (08-12-2014)

----------


## Katzndogz

Duplicate post

----------


## Sheldonna

> Looters understand that armed property owners mean business.


Too bad all of the businesses weren't guarded....not even by the police.  I guess we now know which way_ those cops_ will blow when TSHTF.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-13-2014),LongTermGuy (08-12-2014),Old Ridge Runner (08-12-2014),St James (01-14-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Gonna see more and more of this.


It's much better than the gov't letting mobs burn and loot.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-13-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Too bad all of the businesses weren't guarded....not even by the police.  I guess we now know which way_ those cops_ will blow when TSHTF.


It all depends on what the civilian leadership wanted done, which in this case wasn't much. LAPD learned from the LA Riot mistakes to deploy quickly to the scene and put an end to it quickly.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-13-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Gun Sales Up Across Area**Sales have quadrupled at 'Metro Shooting' in Bridgeton, according to owner Steven King.*August 12, 2014 7:55 PM
> 
> 
> *BRIDGETON, MO. (KMOX) -* Gun sales are up across St. Louis since the shooting of Michael Brown and subsequent nights of violence.
> Sales have quadrupled at Metro Shooting in Bridgeton according to owner Steven King. He says sales have mainly been to men, but not all:
> Probably a dozen or two dozen guns to females, single mothers. Weve sold to black people, white people. Weve sold to asians who have businesses on West Florissant. said King. Theyre just afraid of whats going on and theyre coming in to purchase either additional firearms or their first firearm.
> *King says hes personally seen the fear in their eyes and feels the sorrow in their hearts. King says hes not raised prices but he knows that some are raiding their savings accounts, feeling that having a gun is that important.*
> *He says nearly 100 percent say they are buying them for defensive purposes. Theyre buying AR-15s, home defense shotguns, handguns, personal defense handguns something for conceal carry. said King.*
> Nearly all of his sales at the Bridgeton store have been to people in North County. He has a store in Belleville and says, in contrast, sales have been normal there.
> ...



How many are white liberals who figured that they would never need a firearm?

----------


## DonGlock26

> *DASHCAM: Officer saves woman who ran red light*
> 
> 
> 
> _August 12, 2014
> 
> _
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Trinnity

I heard about this and was gonna post it. Apparently she ran a red light right in front of him and when he stopped her he found she was choking. He gave her the Heimlich maneuver and saved her. It's heartwarming. Anyone who claims all cops are bad is simply wrong.

----------

DonGlock26 (08-13-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I heard about this and was gonna post it. Apparently she ran a red light right in front of him and when he stopped her he found she was choking. He gave her the Heimlich maneuver and saved her. It's heartwarming. Anyone who claims all cops are bad is simply wrong.


There is no doubt that she was satisfied with his service.  :Wink:

----------


## Trinnity

He saved her life!

----------

DonGlock26 (08-26-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

*<<merged into "good cops" sticky>>*

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I heard about this and was gonna post it. Apparently she ran a red light right in front of him and when he stopped her he found she was choking. He gave her the Heimlich maneuver and saved her. It's heartwarming. Anyone who claims all cops are bad is simply wrong.


As is usually the case, liberals are PROJECTING - they paint their opponents and established institutions of social order as evil and dangerous; the better to turn the impressionable against them. 

Police stand in the way of the Anarchy Movement - you know, how beautiful life will be when there's no law or government and we can all smoke POT as much as we want.

Of course it won't work out that way, as it never has worked out that way.  Chaos ensues for a few weeks and then a despotic dictatorship arises - complete with POLITICAL central-government police, who WILL be doing all that the Left accuses today's cops of doing.

There ARE bad cops out there; and they're there usually due to liberalized hiring, liberalized policing regulations, liberalized supervision or liberal court rulings.  Police as a concept are neither good nor bad, but are necessary in a dense population.

Liberal approaches to crime - making social behaviors they disapprove of criminal, while tolerating theft and violent crime - make policing all but impossible; encourage suspects to resist and escalate street violence.

Which is why we are where we are.

----------


## Katzndogz

It's more than projecting.  It's right out of Saul Alinsky.  His teachings were based in creating distrust and rejection of the establishment.  Corporations are evil.  Cops are pigs.  God is vengeful against the innocent.   

One of the difficulties revolutionaries face in a free society is that few people want to be revolutionaries.   They have to be made.   They have to be given reasons to hate the companies that pay their salaries and give them a good living.  The criminals must be extolled as innocent with the police heartless and overbraring.   The narrative must be controlled.  The gullible will fall into line and bring more.

The liberal manipulation is exactly the same as the way pimps make prostitutes.

----------

DonGlock26 (08-26-2014)

----------


## protectionist

> When the citizens are unwilling to stand up to protect the weak and defenseless, they call those who will.


Animal abuse is a crime that is too lightly regarded.  I see it as murder.  The offenders should do a minimum of 20 years in prison, and spend a few days each month cleaning out animal cages.

----------


## Calypso Jones

A black crazy homeless guy was shot in LA back in august.




Autopsy just released with no other specifics...people in an uproar of course.  Opportunists.   I'm  not sure...it appears the GJ decided not to bring charges?

----------


## hoytmonger

Brave men in blue... right...




> He says he put his life on the line to stop a killer  and claims cops sat back and watched.But city lawyers are arguing that the police had no legal duty to protect Joseph Lozito, the Long Island dad stabbed seven times trying to subdue madman Maksim Gelman  a courtroom maneuver the subway hero calls disgraceful.
> Police officers Terrance Howell and Tamara Taylor were part of a massive NYPD manhunt. They were in the operators cab, watching the tracks between Penn Station and 42nd Street for any sign of the fugitive. Lozito was seated next to the cab.*In the official NYPD account and Howells own affidavit, Howell heroically tackled and subdued the killer.* But Lozito tells a different story.
> The 42-year-old mixed-martial-arts fan says he watched Gelman approach the cab window, barking: Let me in! Gelman even claimed to be a cop, but a dismissive Howell turned away, he says.
> Gelman walked off. A straphanger recognizing Gelman tried to alert the cops, but was also rebuffed. A minute later, Gelman returned and set his sights on the 6-foot-2, 270-pound Lozito.
> Youre going to die, Gelman announced  then stabbed him in the face.
> Lozito leapt from his seat and lunged at the 23-year-old Gelman as the psycho sliced at him.
> Most of my wounds are in the back of my head, Lozito said. He got to the back of my head because my left shoulder [was] in his waist.
> In his account, Lozito pinned Gelman to the floor, disarming him. Howell then emerged from the booth, tapping Lozitos shoulder: You can get up now, he said.
> By the time he got there, the dirty work was already done, Lozito said.
> Lozito says a grand-jury member later told him *Howell admitted on the stand that he hid during the attack because he thought Gelman had a gun.*


http://nypost.com/2013/01/27/city-sa...ubdued-killer/

----------

St James (01-14-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

Report: Shots fired at Toronto police officers; canine and helicopter assistance requested

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Dallas police save suicidal jumper on overpass**By John Boyd | January 27, 2015 | Updated: January 27, 2015 10:44am*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.chron.com/news/houston-te...ss-6041377.php

----------


## Jeff0463

I think that decent law abiding people should show their support of the leos. Those people have a thankless job and it must be tough for them to put
up with the stuff we are seeing day after day on the news.  Peaceful parades, barbecue picnics, and other thing to show them they are appreciated.

And if a lawman is injured or people  need to have fund raisers to help his family.

----------


## Montana

The thing that bothers me of LEO's today is why do the put up with the trash that endangers and brings them all down ?

----------


## Snappo

> Animal abuse is a crime that is too lightly regarded.  I see it as murder.  The offenders should do a minimum of 20 years in prison, and spend a few days each month cleaning out animal cages.


Who gets to pick which animals get the same rights as humans?  Which animals would you go with?  Dogs and Cats, I would imagine.  
What about a mouse?  Can we kill a mouse?  They look a lot like gerbils. 
How about a goldfish?  Flush a sick goldfish down the toilet - is that 20 years of hard time?
What about deer -  can we shoot and eat deer?  Or rabbit?  Or elk?  
What about a turtle crossing the road?  If you run over it - is that 20 years in OZ? 

The law is clear - you let your dog come on my farm and he goes after a chicken - I have every right to whack it on the spot.   I am fine with the animal laws staying as is;  and think it's a waste of my tax dollars and an idiotic use of the legislative and court systems to fuck around with changing the animal laws to make dogs or cats equal to humans.  And that's not to say Mike Vick isn't a piece of shit - that ****** is beyond worthless.  But I just think it's too slippery of a slope.

----------


## Snappo

> *`Korean*-men-defending-Koreatown-during-the-1992-LA-riot`


I approve of civilians protecting their property from rioting negroes.

----------


## St James

*'Nobody Wants to Eat Alone': Officer Pictured Sharing Meal With Homeless Man 
*Heartwarming photos of a Florida police officer sharing a meal with a homeless man have gone viral. 	TiAnna Greene posted the images of the pair on Facebook, writing "I don't know this officer, but, I admire her today and everyday. It appeared that she purchased this gentleman's breakfast and decided to sit down and have breakfast with him."
	The Ocala Police Department identified the officer in the photos as Sgt. Erica Hay, who said she noticed the homeless man while she was on her way to get breakfast. 
	"We're not a large community so I know most everybody, especially the homeless in the area, but I didn't know him," Hay told TODAY.com. "He was just there by himself alone, so I just grabbed food and went back to eat with him. Nobody wants to eat alone ... I like eating with anybody."

http://insider.foxnews.com/2015/07/2...l-homeless-man 

I'll credit this as real and not just a photo op.

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> That was nice of them.



Here's a heartfelt story by a State Trooper on patrol one Xmas Eve....

https://youtu.be/WxjZB5S_g7s 


"To learn who rules over you, simply find out who you are not allowed to criticize." ~ Voltaire 















`

----------


## Matt

> Here's a heartfelt story by a State Trooper on patrol one Xmas Eve....
> 
> https://youtu.be/WxjZB5S_g7s 
> 
> 
> "To learn who rules over you, simply find out who you are not allowed to criticize." ~ Voltaire 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy necro thread. Dude,  this was last active in July...

----------


## St James

this is DonGlock's thread. He's the one who is supposed to keep it updated..................guess good cop stories are getting rarer

----------

